# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  What do the states feel like?

## Habba

When one is meditating, how do they achirve different states?  What do these states feel like?

----------


## MasterMind

The most simple explanation I can give of what meditation feels like would be if you imagined yourself being in a room full of people talking loudly, some are screaming, some are making you nervous, some are trying to tell you that everything is ok, some people are worried for you, but then the people start to leave the room. One by one each person leave the crowdy room, until it's only you there. You see the walls and realize that the walls are white and beautiful and you also appreciate the quiet, and still sound of silence. 

Meditation feels like this, but the only difference is that instead of people it's thoughts, and instead of a room, it's your mind.

This state is a state of deep focus and presence. There are other states of mind to experience, but when it comes to meditation, this is what I experience.

To achieve what I described, you can read my meditation guide in my signature.  ::meditate:: 

Peace!

----------

